# What is middle button on centre console



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi

What is the middle button on the centre console between the petrol cap button and boot opener? Looks like there meant to be a light on it but mines doesn't do anything at all, maybe it's broken.. Any idea folks?


----------



## John Stratton (Jun 20, 2010)

I turns the interior alarm sensor off.


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

John Stratton said:


> I turns the interior alarm sensor off.


Right is that what it does cheers mate. Is it supposed to have a light on it when pressed? Mines doesn't seem to do anything any idea what the problem could be?


----------



## EnthusiastOwned (Mar 14, 2014)

Duke of Fife said:


> John Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > I turns the interior alarm sensor off.
> ...


All it does is turn the interior sensors off. So if you press it, keave the car and set the alarm, the sensors won't work.

It's in case you leave a dog or baby in the car etc


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Try it with the door open, that's how mine works


----------



## YSA107 (May 23, 2014)

It will only light up if you press it after switching the ignition off


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

Cheers lads I'll try that later. Another thing I've noticed is when I'm sitting in the car without keys in ignition after about 5 mins the car flashes as if the alarm (no sound) is on then have to press key to stop it.


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

Auto arm and bust siren ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Pow3r_L3ss said:


> Try it with the door open, that's how mine works


As above


----------



## rw5340 (Aug 22, 2014)

Sounds like the battery is dead in the alarm sounder, you can buy a new one - expensive, or open yours (cut open) and fit a new battery.


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

Just found a how to guide on here so I'll check that out when I have time, cheers again lads.


----------



## Duke of Fife (Jul 13, 2014)

The alarm sensor button does work it's the relay in the door that's faulty, it works if I close the door on the first click but not when fully open so I'll need to repair that.


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

EnthusiastOwned said:


> Duke of Fife said:
> 
> 
> > John Stratton said:
> ...


If you leave your baby in the car crack the window too 8)


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

RSSTT said:


> If you leave your baby in the car crack the window too 8)


 Or put it in the boot.


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

Skeee said:


> RSSTT said:
> 
> 
> > If you leave your baby in the car crack the window too 8)
> ...


Might fit in the first aid compartment tucked out the way


----------

